# Too old?



## PictonMA (Jun 21, 2007)

In the thread about Jason David Frank (Green Power Ranger) and in other places the issue of someone being too old to compete at a high level in MMA came up.

I'm curious at what age do most of you think one is too old to realistically compete and not just practice MMA for fun / physicla fitness etc?

Now obviously this isn't a 'one size fits all' kind of issue and that different people with different physiques / training history / experience can be able to begin competing at different ages, or continue competing to different points, but what do you all think is a reasonable range?

I know that for me personally that at 32 I'm stronger, faster, more flexible, have a higher cardio potential and am WAY more technically proficient than I have been in my entire life (I've been training for ~25years).

I've toyed with the notion of getting a couple of amateur fights to test myself in this way and am wondering if I am off my rocker or if it isn't that far a stretch (I've competed in point and full contact karate, submission grappling, Judo, sport Ju Jutsu but have never competed in an event where it's all put together like MMA).

I'm a ways from making a decision one way or the other but figured I'd throw this out there for feedback and discussion.


----------



## orjan (Jun 21, 2007)

32 is in no way too old.  It may be different if you were a beginner making a New Years resolution, but 30 something professional athletes are common, particularily when they have been diligent about S/C all along.


----------



## BallistikMike (Jun 21, 2007)

Im 36 going on 37 and been working mma for about a year.

Reflexes are right on par with the younger guys, have found that Im a lot stronger then the younger guys when the need arises.

Fighting high quality mma competitions I dream about just like the younger guys, strive to push for getting into a cage or ring before I hit 40 at least once ya know to say I did it and prepared for an actual fight not just hard sparring in the gym.

My training is definitely different. No booze, cant recover like the younger guys, definite diet of high quality food and water, plenty of rest and weight training. I weighed 256 at 5'8" a year ago and now I am about to break the 199 mark before the 4th. I would like to take a local amateur fight when I hit 185 maybe try and cut to 170 if needed I think I can do it. 

Its all in your head and previous injuries you've had and current ones your nursing. Feel young, train like a pro, fight like a pro, heck maybe someday a few of us old timers get to do some stuff on ppv or bodog.

Its funny though when you spar hard and a 20 year old and myself trade blows for 3 rds. and afterwards he says "Nice job pops!" LOL! Badge of honor I say!

Family for us old dudes is the hardest thing, can't hit the gym for two a days and spar hard 4 days a week, so you lack training, not heart or skill. 

My main goal is to get good enough to take a fight on short notice if I am asked and give as good as I got. If it has possibilty of moving forward from there well... I'll train harder.

Anything is possible and what is great about MMA is for the most part if you give and take your licks I have yet to meet anyone who wont invest time in you regardless of your skill level. The better you get, the better they get, the better the gym as a whole gets. 

Its a great feeling to be part of something and an asset to the gym and someday maybe its oldest fighter!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2007)

The UFC has a Heavyweight champ that is 43, 32 is not too old.  They guy he took it from is 29.  Liddel, who he had his last 2 losses too is 37.

Wanderlie Silva is 30, Dan Henderson is 36, Crocop is 32, Fedor is 30, Ortiz is 32...

Those are just a few I looked up, seems 32 is about the right age to be fighting at the top level.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The UFC has a Heavyweight champ that is 43, 32 is not too old. They guy he took it from is 29. Liddel, who he had his last 2 losses too is 37.
> 
> Wanderlie Silva is 30, Dan Henderson is 36, Crocop is 32, Fedor is 30, Ortiz is 32...
> 
> Those are just a few I looked up, seems 32 is about the right age to be fighting at the top level.


 
The only question that comes to me is, "when did these guys start high level competition and training for such?"  I don't think they started at 32, and Frank has clearly been fighting for some time in sort of intermediate level competitions, so he isn't really starting at 32.  Starting later just gives you a short career I suppose.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 22, 2007)

Randy Couture started in the UFC when he was 33, granted he had an exceptional wrestling background but one is never too old

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Jun 22, 2007)

thetruth said:


> Randy Couture started in the UFC when he was 33, granted he had an exceptional wrestling background but one is never too old
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

I disagree Rnady couture is an exception, he is a pheonom.

look at fighters like royce, kimo, ken shamrock ( to name but a few) all are past their peeks and strugle to keep up with todays fighters.

and are all in there 40's.

Past 40 and i it think is the right age to quit.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2007)

Odin said:


> I disagree Rnady couture is an exception, he is a pheonom.
> 
> look at fighters like royce, kimo, ken shamrock ( to name but a few) all are past their peeks and strugle to keep up with todays fighters.
> 
> ...



But the age in question is 32 

Regardless, those fighters could all still have careers, just not at that top level.  Whether they ever where at the same level of the top fighters of today is also questionable.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 22, 2007)

Odin said:


> I disagree Rnady couture is an exception, he is a pheonom.
> 
> look at fighters like royce, kimo, ken shamrock ( to name but a few) all are past their peeks and strugle to keep up with todays fighters.
> 
> ...


 
Over 40 and quit! Never!
 I've only just got started and you'd better tell Skip Hall too he's..... over 60 gasp!

Ian Freeman, 7 times vet of UFC didn't start until he was 32, the problem with the people you've named I think is not so much their age as they aren't as hungry to win anymore, a case really of been there, done it and got the tshirt. The incentive to train and compete isn't there as much as it is with the fighters anxious to make their names. If they trained as hard as they had done previously I'm sure they would be more than able to keep up with the younger guys plus they have more experience, always a good thing. 
PictonMA, where do you train and intend to fight if you decide to?


----------



## PictonMA (Jun 22, 2007)

I run a Karate / Ju Jutsu school in Ontario, Canada (I also train some kickboxing / Judo on the side).

I'd likely have to go to Quebec initially as this province is ridiculous when it comes to things like amateur / professional combatives (even boxing is all but non existant here).


----------



## Odin (Jun 22, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> But the age in question is 32
> 
> Regardless, those fighters could all still have careers, just not at that top level. Whether they ever where at the same level of the top fighters of today is also questionable.


 

Yeah but he's got a least 5 years before he really begins to test himself in that cage, also what you have to hink about aswel is that people like Randy and Royce commit there entire life to training, unless you make it big time your going to have to work a 9-5 aswell as train and that is hard when your body is not what it was.


----------



## Odin (Jun 22, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Over 40 and quit! Never!
> I've only just got started and you'd better tell Skip Hall too he's..... over 60 gasp!
> 
> Ian Freeman, 7 times vet of UFC didn't start until he was 32, the problem with the people you've named I think is not so much their age as they aren't as hungry to win anymore, a case really of been there, done it and got the tshirt. The incentive to train and compete isn't there as much as it is with the fighters anxious to make their names. If they trained as hard as they had done previously I'm sure they would be more than able to keep up with the younger guys plus they have more experience, always a good thing.
> PictonMA, where do you train and intend to fight if you decide to?


 

I dont know about that Ken Shamrock would have given his right leg to finally shut Tito up.

Ian Freeman as much as I do like him does struggle with age, if we're honest i know Ian Freeman gets fights because everyone likes him rather then his ability.


----------



## PictonMA (Jun 22, 2007)

> unless you make it big time your going to have to work a 9-5 aswell as train and that is hard when your body is not what it was.



That's a really good point.

One thing I failed to mention is that I don't do anything other than train / teach martial arts (nor have I for the past 2 1/2 years - I do a little construction here and there to help my father-in-law out (he owns a Construction Company) but other than that I play all day ;p).

Currently I train for 2-3hours a day and teach for another 2-3 (6 days a week, I rest on Sunday).  Obviously I would have to adjust my training regime to be exclusively focused on preparation for a MMA event as opposed to the balance TMA / MMA approach I take now, but in terms of cardio, conditioning, strength etc I think I've been on the right track.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm 59, pushing 60.  I am not looking to start a career in MMA but I still love the martial arts.  I run a small, garage dojo called the Ronin Martial Arts Club for over 30 yrs. now.  We compete with some of the biggest schools.  We compete in amateur, point karate.  I don't fight in tournaments anymore but I can still compete in kata, kobudo, self-defense and breaking.  There are still lots of things us older guys can compete in.

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 23, 2007)

No way is 32 too old to compete in MMA, espcially if you have been training already for a long time and that is all you do every day.  The best way is to find an amatuer org and try it out.  That is the only way you are ever gonna know, and stuff like that may be something that you kick yourself for not trying in 10-15 years when it might be to old, and I mean no disrespect to anyone that may be in that age bracket.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Odin said:


> I dont know about that Ken Shamrock would have given his right leg to finally shut Tito up.
> 
> Ian Freeman as much as I do like him does struggle with age, if we're honest i know Ian Freeman gets fights because everyone likes him rather then his ability.


 
Whatever Ian does struggle with it's not age I can assure you. I've posted elsewhere on threads on things to do with MMA and people can put two and two together.


Picton I don't suppose you want to come and fight in the UK? From what you've written though you are by no means too old in fact I think you will do well! Joed is right, it's always the things you don't do that you regret!


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm 36 and looking to give it a shot. Not for a pro mind you but I think your spirit accounts for alot of it.


----------

